# WLAN am Zocker-PC?



## ilparino (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute

Ich habe zu Hause einen Asus 4-Port WLAN-Router im Wohnzimmer und das Internet über Devolo D-Lan in mein Arbeitszimmer gelenkt. An der Steckdose im Arbeitszimmer ist da ein Devolo 4-Port-Verteiler für NAS, Drucker und PC.

Leider schlage ich mich schon seit der Installation mit schlechtem Datendurchsatz und hohen Latenzen herum, teilweise setzt das Internet sogar kurz aus (sehr ärgerlich bei Multiplayer-Partien). Eigentlich ist alles verkabelt, die Leitung reicht aber nicht einmal, um über das LAN einen FullHD-Film über das NAS auf die PS/3 zu streamen (NAS im Arbeitszimmer, PS/3 im Wohnzimmer, DLAN-Verbindung). Würde das Devolo-Zeug am liebsten an die Wand werfen.

Ich überlege, das NAS (und eventuell den Drucker) statt dessen direkt an den Asus 4-Port WLAN-Router im Wohnzimmer zu hängen und den PC per WLAN-Dongle zu verbinden. Der ist allerdings durch 2 Mauern vom Router getrennt.

Ist heutzutage WLAN eine Alternative für Zocker? Hat jemand, der auch PC-Gamer ist, Erfahrungen mit Latenzen und Datendurchsatz von WLAN? Kann eine hochwertige PCI-WLAN-Karte ein Kabel (annähernd) ersetzen? Oder besser Dongle? Was kauft man da am besten?

Danke und Gruss
ilparino


----------



## Chakka_cor (26. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also ich kann nichts negatives berichten. Ich zocke seit Jahren in meinem Arbeitszimmer auf dem Dachboden, mein WLAN-Router steht ein Stockwerk tiefer und wenn ich eine gerade Linie zu ihm ziehen würde sind zwei Wände dazwischen.

Hatte die erste Zeit einen Stick, mit dem ging es recht gut aber seitdem ich mir die WLAN-karte besorgt habe ist es noch besser geworden.

Bei DoD, L2D2, BC2 und BF3 hätte ich noch nie Probleme und mein Ping ist immer sehr weit unten (meist zwischen 20 und 35). Ok manchen reicht das vieleicht nicht aber finds i.O.


----------



## Heretic (26. Juni 2013)

Hi ,

Wlan ist natürlich stark Umgebungsabhängig. 
Ergo ist der Router der das Wlan sendet 500m vom PC weg und es sind 3 Wände dazwischen,
dann hast du nen empfang von 1MB pro stunde 

-> Daher ist das der erste Punkt. In welchem verhältnis stehen Wlan-Router und Empfänger.

Sagen wir mal die Verbindung ist stabile..

Normale gbn Router können mit ca 300Mb/s senden. Brutto.  Je nach modell kannst du da also mit 150 bis 250 rechnen.
Der Nächste schritt sind die neuen ac Router die über 5Ghz senden. Diese schaffen sogar 450Mb/s Brutto..

-> bei Stabiler verbindung kann man also schon genug Daten hin und her schieben.

Latenzen: Klar Wlan braucht seine zeit. Wlan wird kaum das erreichen , was Kabel machen.
Ist die verbindung jedoch Stabil und recht gut. Sollte die Latenz nicht exorbitant sein.
Ich meine meine Latenzen in manchen Game lagen damals bei 20ms +- 5ms

-> Solange du kein extrem Hardcore Zocker bist der jede ms braucht. Kann man damit auch ganz in ordnung Multiplayer mit zocken.

Wenn du dich für WLan entscheidest.
Bei USB Sticks hast du die größte Vielfalt.
Du kannst den Stick jederzeit wo anders hinpacken.
Großes Plus durch Flexiblen standpunkt durch USB Verlängerungskabel. 
(Bitte den Stick nicht direkt am PC machen. Durch das Netzteil usw gibts da teilweise enige Störungen die echt mies sein können.)

Bei PCI Karten rate ich dringend dazu welche zu nehmen mit Abnehmbaren antennen bzw welche mit Antennen Kabel.
Wenn der Pc so stecht das die Antennen hintern PC verschwinden drückt das imens an der Übertragungsrate !

Übertragungstechnisch kenne ich aber keine unterschiede zwischen USB und PCI , wenn alles gut steht machts eigendlich keinen großen unterschied ob USB oder PCI zumindestens ich kenne keinen.


Wenn möglich. Leg Kabel. 20Meter Kabel sind nicht mehr so exorbitant hoch teuer und wenn man es gegen Rechnen für Zocker durchaus ein aktzeptables P/L verhältniss , wenn man keine Kompromisse eingehen will.

edit: Welche Leitung hast du den überhaupt ?


MfG Heretic


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Juni 2013)

Kommt auf's W-Lan an. Mit ac oder n ist das kein Problem mehr, ein Freund von mir (versucht) mit 802.11b zu zocken, mit mäßigem Erfolg  - der Lag ist einfach unbeschreiblich, er hat nen Ping von meist 500 
Also guck mal auf was für ner Frequenz den Router sendet und was dein Mainboard annimmt, dann kann man mehr sagen. Mehr als ein Stockwerk oder eine Wand sollte es zum kompetitiven Zocken aber nicht sein.


----------



## whaaaa (26. Juni 2013)

Also bevor du dir eine DLAN verkabelung aufbaust sollte man sich am besten mit dem Hausnetz auskennen. Die Geschwindigkeit könnte zB an zu alten oder zu langen Kabelwegen liegen. Wenn es dann noch unterschiedliche Stromkreise sind wird es lustig.

Aber zu deiner WLAN frage kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen. Benutze es selbst. Der Ping liegt stabil bei knapp unter 50ms. Geht auch durch 3 Wände (sind allerdings auch nur 5-10m Luftlinie). Aber das ist halt auch wieder von der Umgebung abhängig. Wenn du dort mehrere Netze hast können die sich gegenseitig stören oder Wasserleitungen sind auch immer böse.
Aber dem AC-Standard würde ich da nicht Empfehlen. Der ist nicht umbedingt für viele Wände ausgelegt. Da sind B/G oder noch besser N einfach geeigneter


----------



## ilparino (28. Juni 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Welche Leitung hast du den überhaupt ?



Momentan 20Mbit, plane aber ein Upgrade auf 150Mbit. Der Router des Anbieters unterstützt 5GHz und die neuesten Standards:

http://www.oliver-staehli.ch/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/UPC-Horizon-TechSpec1.jpg

Was würdet ihr kaufen? A oder B?

A) https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=265237
B) https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=248218

Danke!


----------



## Heretic (28. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Also ob A oder B kann ich dir nicht so richtig sagen. Beide Scheinen Leistungstechnisch recht ok zu sein. 
Beide sind aufjedenfall ein vielfaches schneller als die anderen standarts z.B ASUS PCE-AC66 Dual-Band 802.11 AC PCIe Wireless Card Review - 5GHz Test Results at 30 Feet: - Legit Reviews

Wenn du auf 150Mbits wechsels könnte es aber dennoch passieren , dass durch das wlan nicht die Leistung am PC ankommt , 
wie es mit nem Kabel möglich wäre.
Da z.B beim USB stick die Leistung begrenzt ist. USB 3 wäre da schon von vorteil. Dahingehend würde ich vilt zurzeit noch zur PCI Karte tendieren.

Bzgl: Router. Ist in dem Router Internet und Fernsehn in einem ? 

MfG Heretic


----------



## ilparino (29. Juni 2013)

Ist Internet und Fernsehen in einem, ja.

Danke für den Link, die Karte scheint eine gute Wahl. Leider ist das Kabel nur 1m lang, länger wäre besser. Dann könnte ich die Antenne auf den Schrank stellen.


----------



## Polyethylen (29. Juni 2013)

Dann hole dir eine Verlängerung mit dazu: http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Ante...-Stecker-Buchse/dp/B001C6NW9W/ref=pd_sim_ce_4


----------



## ilparino (30. Juni 2013)

Ach, das ist genormt? Ist ja cool. Danke für den Tipp!

Hab gerade etwas anderes überlegt: hätte dann einen WLAN-Router übrig (ASUS RT-N56U). Kann ich den nicht statt der PCI-WLAN-Karte verwenden? Sorry falls die Frage dumm ist. Aber z.B. so?

PC---(Kabel)---ASUS-RT-N56U  <- - - - -(WLAN) - - - - -> Router im Wohnzimmer

Den Router würde ich über Patchkabel am PC anschliessen. Er hätte dann nur die Aufgabe, die Aufgabe eines Kabels für die Kommunikation zum (Haupt-)Router im Wohzimmer zu übernehmen. Also so eine Art Brücke zu machen. Das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Heretic (30. Juni 2013)

Könntest du theoretisch.

Dabei ist aber folgendes zu beachten.

Du kannst den Router nicht als Wlan adapter am Pc benutzen.

Der Router muss als Weiterleitungs Router eingestellt werden. So dass er das Signal aufnimmt und wie ein Router weitergibt.

Je nach Router ist das aber nicht immer möglich bzw nur im wlan repeater modus. So dass du dich nur per Wlan einloggen kannst.
Sollte der Router jedoch das Signal wieder am Lan Port 1 ausgeben können. So könntest du es zumindestens probieren.


----------



## ilparino (1. Juli 2013)

Das hör sich so an, als wäre die PCI-E Karte die bessere Wahl, oder?


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Ich habe mal kurz drüber gelesen und so wie es schaut hast du das selbe Problem wie ich damals. Auch ich bin von DLAN auf WLAN umgestiegen ( Router ca 1 Stockwerk und 2-3 Wände vom PC enfernt ).
Fazit: mit WLAN habe ich sowohl einen besseren Ping als auch etwas höhere Downloadgeschwindigkeiten. Ich habe mir diese karte geholt:

Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 6205, Netzwerkadapter

Ich kann nichts negatives sagen, sowohl die Antenne als auch die Qualität der Karte ist erstklassig. Hatte noch 2 andere Wlan-Karten verbaut ( zw 15-30€ ) aber die Intel war einfach mit Abstand die beste. Natürlich ist das von Haushalt zu Haushalt verschieden aber evlt hilft dir das etwas


----------



## ilparino (1. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank, das bestätigt meine Vermutung, dass das DLAN nicht für die breite Masse ist. Bei meinem Vater hab ich das vor knapp 6-7 Jahren mal installiert, weil das WLAN nicht durch die Fussbodenheizung kam. Einsatzzweck war gelegentliches Surfen. Für die meisten User dieses Forums ist DLAN vermutlich wegen der schlechten Performance ungeeignet. Meine Erfahrung ist: Finger weg.

Die Karte auf deinem Link geht in die richtige Richtung. Ich verspreche mir von der Karte von ASUS allerdings bessere Performance, allein wegen der moderneren Standards. Hab sie gerade bestellt, vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Heretic (1. Juli 2013)

Dlan ist auch extrem abhaengig von der leitung. 
Bei moderner verkablung mit brandneuen kabeln und wenig verbrauchern wirst du ne anderes ergebnis haben ^^.

Welcher wlan stick ist eigendlich egal wichtig ist ansich nur das er kein billig schrott ist und gute antennen hat. 
Dann kann man kaum was falsch machen.

Ich hoffe bei dir klappt soweit alles. Melde dich bitte wenns laueft. 
Wuerde super gerne erfahren wies mit dem neuen standart so lauft gibt ja kaum einen der den schon benutzt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Midas1 (2. Juli 2013)

Dlan ist eine Super Sache. Das Problem ist nur dass die Räume die verbunden werden sollen auf der gleichen Phase liegen müssen. Elektriker fragen -> Sache von 5 Minuten


----------

